# SS 07.05.16 - Schmidt #4



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Schmidt (1874 - 1939)*

Symphony No. 4 in C major 

1. Allegro molto moderato
2. Adagio
3. Molto vivace
4. Tempo primo un poco sostenuto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

It's that time. This week it's another composer I'm unfamiliar with so I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin. I'll be listening too:

View attachment 84277


Zubin Mehta/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> It's that time. This week it's another composer I'm unfamiliar with so I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin. I'll be listening too:
> 
> View attachment 84277
> 
> ...


I only know this one, so I am going with this one also :tiphat:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This is a new piece for me so I'll be streaming Sinaisky/Malmo Symphony.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

D Smith said:


> This is a new piece for me so I'll be streaming Sinaisky/Malmo Symphony.


New one for me too. I'll stream this one as well.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

London Philharmonic & Welser-Möst


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I have Mehta´s and Rudolf Moralt´s, both fine recordings. Will go with both of them, I think.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I've heard Mehta's as well, and despite the beautiful tone of the VPO, I think this version is every bit its competitor:


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll listen to Neeme Jarvi and the Detroit Symphony


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> It's that time. This week it's another composer I'm unfamiliar with so I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin. I'll be listening too:
> 
> View attachment 84277
> 
> ...


 At first I could only seethe Mahler Resurrection listed. Streaming the Siniasky right now.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> This is a new piece for me so I'll be streaming Sinaisky/Malmo Symphony.


This one for me too


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

chesapeake bay said:


> I'll listen to Neeme Jarvi and the Detroit Symphony
> 
> View attachment 84281


I'm listening to that one on Spotify.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listening to the Mehta/VPO version on YouTube. Never heard this. From the beginning, it seems to be a first-class work.


----------

